# Euskara: nahi izan



## Epilio

Hola.

Una duda: ¿por qué _nahi izan_ se conjuga con _ukan_ y no con _izan_?. Teniendo en cuenta que es un verbo transitivo, no sé porqué no se emplea el auxiliar que le acompaña. 

He visto ejemplos como quiero ir traducido tal que _joan nahi *dut*_, y no _joan nahi *naiz*_. 

Saludos cordiales y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Orreaga

Hola Epilio:

Así lo entiendo yo: el verbo o auxiliar que se conjuga _dut_, _duzu_, _du_... se conoce como _ukan_ en los dialectos del este, pero como _izan_ en la mayor parte de Euskadi.  Entonces la mayoría del los euskaldunas tienen dos verbos _izan_, el que se conjuga _naiz, zara, da_... y el que se conjuga _dut, duzu, du_...  Así que _nahi izan_ se conjuga (como has observado) _nahi dut, nahi duzu, nahi du_...

Saludos


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Epilio said:


> Hola.
> 
> Una duda: ¿por qué _nahi izan_ se conjuga con _ukan_ y no con _izan_?. Teniendo en cuenta que es un verbo transitivo, no sé porqué no se emplea el auxiliar que le acompaña.
> 
> He visto ejemplos como quiero ir traducido tal que _joan nahi *dut*_, y no _joan nahi *naiz*_.
> 
> Saludos cordiales y gracias de antemano.


 
El correcto es joan nahi dut  aunque alguna gente dice naiz porque el vebo "joan" es intransitivo. Pero mira, conjuga con "ukan" siempre que sea "nahi" o "behar" y acierto seguro


----------



## ixo_

^Estoy de acuerdo con Maite y Orreaga. Yo antes también tenía la misma duda, especialmente porque en Google se pueden encontrar bastantes ejemplos de frases como "joan behar NAIZ", "atera behar ZARA", etc... Pero según dice en la página de la Euskaltzaindia, lo correcto (en batúa por lo menos) es como han dicho arriba.
Sólo agregar que las formas impersonales (con "behar", "nahi", etc) sí se expresan con intransitivos, por ejemplo:

Zer egin *behar da*? - ¿Qué hay que hacer?
Ez dakit horrekin zer esan *nahi den* = No sé qué  se quiere decir con eso
etc...


----------



## Epilio

Eskerrik asko


----------



## maiteinliverpool

ixo_ said:


> ^Estoy de acuerdo con Maite y Orreaga. Yo antes también tenía la misma duda, especialmente porque en Google se pueden encontrar bastantes ejemplos de frases como "joan behar NAIZ", "atera behar ZARA", etc... Pero según dice en la página de la Euskaltzaindia, lo correcto (en batúa por lo menos) es como han dicho arriba.
> Sólo agregar que las formas impersonales (con "behar", "nahi", etc) sí se expresan con intransitivos, por ejemplo:
> 
> Zer egin *behar da*? - ¿Qué hay que hacer?
> Ez dakit horrekin zer esan *nahi den* = No sé qué  se quiere decir con eso
> etc...



"behar da" azaltzen ahaztu zait hahahahahha oso ondo ixo


----------

